# Interior lighting Sundance 580 pr



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

The bathroom and the rear lounge spotlights can only be switched on when the roof lights are on via the control panel. The spots and the bathroom lights have seperate switches. It means thet one of us has to either go to bed in the dark or if reading in bed,get up and turn the lights off at the control panel.

I can't believe that this is right but if anyone can confirm this is ok it would stop me grumping (at least about this) :roll: 

The motorhome is new but seems to be 2007/8 model


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't believe it's right either. The ceiling lights in our Bolero have their own on/off switch so even when the lights are switched on at the control panel, they can all be put out using their individual switches.

Perhaps there's a switch hiding somewhere to control the ceiling lights?


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Our Bessie 460 is virtually the same vehicle.
It would seem the lighting circuitry is incorrect
We have to switch on at the interior light symbol on the control panel, but then the rear lounge and bathroom lights can be illuminated by a switch on the side of the fridge unit. 
There is a switch on the rear lounge light too.
The spot lights also work from the main control panel but can be turned off at each unit.

I'm a bit thick where electricity is concerned, but I seem to recall something about connecting in parallel or series.
Bearing in mind its age I would suggest it's a dealer job.
Otto


----------

